# Joining the Orbea fold



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Just had the LBS order my 60cm Red Orca last night. He said the frame should get here on Monday, build-up on Tuesday. I'm building it with Chorus 10sp compact and DT1.2/King wheels. Needless to say I'm fired up. Oh, and I'm stealing a page from rhauft. The red is going to be pinstriped with orange to match my hubs.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

kupe said:


> Just had the LBS order my 60cm Red Orca last night. He said the frame should get here on Monday, build-up on Tuesday. I'm building it with Chorus 10sp compact and DT1.2/King wheels. Needless to say I'm fired up. Oh, and I'm steeling a page from rhauft. The red is going to be pinstriped with orange to match my hubs.


Congratulations on the new Orca! I finished building mine last night. I'll look forward to pictures of yours. I'm curious about the orange on red. I think red and orange together clash, but I could be wrong!


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

BunnV said:


> I'm curious about the orange on red. I think red and orange together clash, but I could be wrong!


Thanks. I'm curious how it will turn out too. In my mind's eye, it looks great. We'll see.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

I'd like to know how you like those King hubs. Considering them for my mountain bike, never thought about them for the road bike. Are the road ones as loud as the MBs?


----------



## kupe (Sep 20, 2005)

Big Jim Mac said:


> I'd like to know how you like those King hubs. Considering them for my mountain bike, never thought about them for the road bike. Are the road ones as loud as the MBs?


I really dig 'em. I'm coming off of Open Pro/Ultegras, and these seem even smoother and stronger. Some say they're loud, but I don't think they're that bad at all.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Congratulations on your new ORBEA!!!


----------

